# Error in outlook 2002



## RiceEatingZR1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Hello all, 

in outlook 2002 setup for an exchange account, I am able to send and receieve new e-mails how ever I am getting an error saying task 1 or 2 failed.. Task 'Microsoft Exchange Server' reported error (0x80004005) : 'The operation failed.' 

I tried to look up the error message but could not find anything. any help would be nice .. thanks .


----------



## Jackass (Nov 18, 2003)

Not sure if this applies to your situation, but the following is all I could find so far....

"I get an error periodically which says "Task 'Microsoft Exchange Server' reported error (0x8004010F) : 'The operation failed. An object could not be found.'"

Reply: "This is because you have Outlook configured to download the Offline Address List. You'll need to tell your Outlook client where to find this on the Exchange 2003 server. 

Go through the following menus in Outlook to fix this: Tools; Send/Receive Settings; Define Send/Receive Groups; press Edit button; press Address Book Settings button; click OK twice to get back to Send/Receive Groups window and then press Close button. After restarting Outlook you should not see this error anymore."


----------



## Marcia (Dec 6, 2006)

*Error 0x8004010F*

Hi Jack
Trying to help a friend who is getting the same error message from Outlook. She is not connected to Exchange. 

I tried your fix with Tools/Send/Receive Settings and when I click on Define....Groups, the error message pops up and Tools closes - every time!

Messages send/recieve thru Comcast on-line but won't come to Outlook. At one time all the messages did come into Outlook - I don't know when that happened.

I've checked the Account settings against the Comcast instructions on-line.

She has Comcast High Speed at home and I am hooked up with Verizon DSL here. Could that have anything to do with it?

Thanks for your time


----------

